# Ping -> Nichts?



## goela (27. April 2003)

Hallo,
nachdem ich nun ein Tool (ipx) habe, mit welchem ich meine IP-Adresse hinter dem Router herausbekommen kann, wollte ich nun einen Rechner eines Bekannten anpingen!
Dieser hat mir seine IP-Adresse übermittelt (per Mail oder auch am Telefon). Als ich seinen Rechner anpingen wollte bekam ich keine Rückantwort.
Die HOST-Adresse liess sich mit dem Tool ermitteln. Also war die IP-Adresse richtig!
Wir wollten uns mit Netmeeting verbinden. Ich DSL, er ISDN.

Beide Rechner haben Windows XP. An was kann dies liegen?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (28. April 2003)

Das liegt glaub ich am IP Masquerading. Der Router steht für eine IP. Und hinter dem Router stehen dann einer oder mehrere Rechner. Diese Rechner haben jedoch eine LAN-IP. Desshalb kann man diese nicht anpingen oder direkt dort hin connecten. Wenn es ein guter Router ist kann man eine Connection durchstellen. Bei meinem Router (Symantec Firewall/VPN 100) nennt man das Exponierter Host. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## goela (28. April 2003)

Sorry, wenn ich vielleicht eine dumme Fragen stellen muss! Bin leider (noch) nicht so Sattelfest, was das Thema angeht!

Muss ich, oder kann ich dies bei meinem DSL-Modem einstellen, oder liegt der Router beim Provider?
Ich kann zwar bei meinen "Router" etwas konfigurieren, aber in wie weit ich dort Ports freischalten oder sperren kann ist mir unbekannt.

Kannst Du mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben, wie ich das Modem konfigurieren muss, damit ich direkt connecten kann. Beispielsweise mit Netmeeting!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (29. April 2003)

Als wenn du einen vernünftigen Router hast, dann musst du dort für Netmeeting ein Portforwarding einstellen. (evtl. gibt es da schon eine Voreinstellung für Netmeeting).
Denn der Sinn des Routers ist eingehende Anfragen weiterzuleiten und da Netmeeting auf einem bestimmten Port arbeitet (leider momentan net bekannt), muss der Router wissen, wenn eine Anfrage auf den Netmeeting-Port reinkommt: "wo hin damit", bzw. zu welchem Client.
Das ist mit Portforwarding gemeint.

Gruss Homer


----------



## goela (30. April 2003)

Besten Dank für eure Antworten.
Habe jetzt von der Firma aus meinen Rechner zu Hause anpingen können. Stellt sich nun die Frage, ob der andere Rechner geblockt ist!

Werde nun mal bei Gelegenheit meinen einen Rechner mit ADSL ins INet bringen und den anderen mit meinem Modem! Dann will ich mal schauen, ob ich zwischen beiden Rechnern eine Verbindung mittels Netmeeting zustande bringe bzw. wenigstens anpingen kann!


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (30. April 2003)

Kein Problem, es freud mich, dass wir dir helfen konnten. Steh dir gerne für Fragen zur Verfügung.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

